
Ask HN: Reasearch Recommendations for Understanding OS - jdnordy
I would really like to learn more about how Operating Systems work at a low level. Does anybody have good recommendations for good resources to start with, maybe a good book, article or youtube series&#x2F;video. I am more inclined towards unix-like os, but I&#x27;m open to anything that would be helpful. Thank you!
======
kasperset
I read this book few years ago:

Linux Kernel Development by Robert Love. It was not too hard read for newbie
like me. I was just dabbling in understanding few things about OS in general.

[https://www.amazon.com/Linux-Kernel-Development-Robert-
Love/...](https://www.amazon.com/Linux-Kernel-Development-Robert-
Love/dp/0672329468/) [https://rlove.org/](https://rlove.org/)

